# Solved: microsoft teredo tunneling adapter, error code 10



## gfheiche (Jan 10, 2002)

The teredo tunneling adapter in windows 7 has error code 10 .
To get rid of this error, I followed instructions #8 of microsoft teredo tunneling adapter has a driver problem
However in my case it did not get rid of the error, instead it got rid of teredo tunneling adapter.
When I manually reinstated Teredo, the same error code 10 reappeared.
What can I do?

PS.The reason I want to have teredo working is that I cannot use Easy Connect in windows 7 (it is greyed out) I do not think that the router is the culprit, because my windows 8.1 laptop can use Easy Connect

Thanks in advance
gfheiche


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, I doubt this is the problem with easy connect teredo only plays a role where IPv6 is concerned and currently it is not. More likely a problem with your network card (usually fixes the code 10 as well).

Go to your network card manufacturers web site and download the latest driver for your card. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## gfheiche (Jan 10, 2002)

Thanks for pointing me in a new direction.
I checked the driver of the network card, it is the latest.
Firewall is open.
I ran a clean boot.

But Easy Connect still does not work.
I get the error message :" Can not connect to the global peer to peer network" and the error code 10 is still on


----------



## gfheiche (Jan 10, 2002)

I just found that in a domain environment, teredo needs to be in enterprise client state for Easy Connect to work http://messengergeek.wordpress.com/...ct-remote-assistance-in-a-domain-environment/

But the command line: netsh int teredo show state shows me that teredo is right now disabled. 
How can I change teredo to enterprise client state?


----------



## gfheiche (Jan 10, 2002)

Answer 2 of http://superuser.com/questions/535925/teredo-wont-enable-on-domain-joined-windows-7-system

Thanks all for helping


----------

